# Cannondale CAAD 10 Weight



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am wondering what the Cannondale CAAD 10 weighs? I am looking at getting this with the 105 group in 52 cm Women's frame for my wife. I got her a carbon bike but it doesn't fit her exactly that well so we are going to get her a new one but she wants one that weighs the same or less... of course.

So....

What does a Cannondale CAAD 10 w/ 105 in 52cm weigh? 

Thanks!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

don't know about the weight, but you might consider some custom wheels. most stock wheels are overbuilt for women, unless she is heavier. They can be as basic or expensive as you like.


----------

